# What variety tempts you?



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I too would love to go to shows but as I dont drive and wont ask hubby to take me coz he will say its boring etc..........  I have the same trouble as Ian and Miss F. Maybe one day I might pluck up the courage to train it. I have been brave and made it to leicester to pick up some gorgouse mice...........before


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes I've done Leicester on the train a few times, its fine. The problem with getting to show shows is that often they are in villages, so you can get a train to the nearest town but then stuck, and i hate getting buses when you dont knwo where your going, how do you know when to get off??

I think the Enfield show is really easy to get to by train, I think its within walking distance of a station but I havent tried it myself.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

maybe one day like i said ...... but for now i have some lovley mice from cait and sarah to keep me happy, problem now i have my shed I want more..... think i have mouse fever....there are so many nice varieties


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats the problem, I am trying my best to keep to Rumpwhites, Blues and Blacks although I have to work so hard not to hunt down a hereford! and then after I had a line of herefords where would it lead. And in the end all of my lines would suffer because I wouldnt have enough time to focus on each variety. Its very tempting though!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well I go to most shows and I am happy to pick up mice for any forum member who can get to Leicester and I don't mind hanging on to them for a week or two whilst arrangements are made.I would prefer seller and buyer to sort the money out between themselves though.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Sarah, hopefully some of the members who are interested in these rumpwhites will take you up on your offer!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

dont get me going on herefords..........................   love em


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes could almost be tempted,while we are here we will be going to preston so let me know if you want anything taking.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont think i will be able to get to leicester untill the summer sometime but thankyou to sarahc for offering collection to all forum members.... maybe one day i might be able to take this kind offer up..thanks


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow beautiful.
Still hoping for red rumpwhites but might be wiating a while.

Not far off having blue rumpwhites though only one slight set back of the does eating all of the bucks form the first litter but they have been generous enough to leave me with some reasonably well marked does carrying blue .


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Totally off topic but since you mentioned different coloured rumpwhites I have just put my argente rumpwhite doe in with an argente buck, fingers crossed for some babies with a decent amount of white on. The doe resembles a fawn rumpwhite and is very striking, I don't know why I didn't think of it before :roll:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Argente Rumpwhites had crossed my mind. Im feeling inspried after having my hampange rumpwhites crop up, Im going to use them to increase champagne rumpwhite numbers and hopefully work on some dove rumpwhites and then dove tan rumpwhites (I love dove tans).


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the shift!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem, didn't want to hog your for sale thread but this is all getting quite interesting :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry about that Ian ...........

and where did that red hereford run off too


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

awwwww thankyou ....I can now drool......... lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


>


Ah what a beautiful mouse :love1


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

My dream of blue rumpwhites has encountered a set back, it seems that the rumpwhite does I used are carrying the respiritory disease which I had a problem with and have passed it to my beautiful blue buck (who luckily produced lots of great blue offspring before he got ill). I think the best thing is to cull the whole affected line back. Luckily I know which mice could be carrying the disease and can cull them out of the mousery, it unfortunatley means putting an end to a line of my rumpwhites which had good size and type for marked mice. 
Anyway I have plenty of rumpwhite left to work with, just need to get some size into them! And the most important thing is to have healthy lines!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry to hear that Ian you always seem to have problems arise just when your doing so well


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I know right!!

I think its the same resp infection which obviously certain ones have been spreading around a bit. Atleast now I know which ones are affected and hopefully I can get rid of it once and for all. I can trace it back all the way to some of my first show line mice which I had almost a year ago, I culled them after a few weeks of indecision but it was too late so it had spread to rumpwhites they had lived with for a while. The mistakes I made was only to cull the mice which were sneezing from affected litters when really I should have removed all of them and the mother as they can spread the disease without showing any symptoms.
Oh well, I have been at this point before so I know its easy enough to rebuild, I'm not too worried its just disappointing.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

We have been there a few times...not good but ours was because of that foreign womens mice that a few people had a problem with if you remember? I think you and Daisy were there the day we collected them? As i said not good though


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I remember that, I think Daisy picked up something from her as well, I wonder how that turned out. Its so easy to have problems without knowing, I dont think I have sold any of the mice from my affected lines by luck (although may have sent a few to the pet shop!).


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

oh dear lol!

yea thats right daisy and sarah picked up something from her...we lost so many coz of that i swear to this day it was the sv virus...


----------

